# Pony being VERY naughty!



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

FOund this clip on youtube..... accually had me in tears!! so funny!!!!

YouTube - ed being very naughty


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

That is hilarious!! lol The bit where he rolled got me!! haha!! :lol:
The kid has guts though, give him that!! lol


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

That is very funny, what a naughty pony, but even when the pony had him off there was no malice in him. The lad did well to stay with him in some clips. Brave lad, who obviously despite his pony's faults still loved him.:thumbup:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

hahahaha, when i saw this thread i thought Sonny was playing up, bless him X


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

he reminds me of Merrylegs in the film black beauty....... good little rider though staying on!


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

What a great little rider, what a little b***** of a pony.

Suppose we shouldn't laugh too much, I bet there are a few on here who remember such a pony....and didn't laugh at the time!

The kid seemed totally unfazed by Ed though!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I didnt find it funny, that pony could seriously injure that child. It needs taking in hand by a stronger, bigger rider and not allowed to get away with that behaviour.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Ed.... you are hilarious but what a naughty little bug*er ! ! ! Ross ... you did fantastically well to stay on and put up with his behaviour !!.... I loved the way he just layed down for a wee roll........ Takes me back....... I used to ride a wee pony on Ettrick Bay in Rothesay many, many years ago who liked to get down and roll about in the sand.... Pamx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> I didnt find it funny, that pony could seriously injure that child. It needs taking in hand by a stronger, bigger rider and not allowed to get away with that behaviour.


The video uploader did say these falls were over the course of a year or so - there are vids of Ed and Ross being fantastic, so I don't think the pony is that naughty ALL of the time. And all horses and ponies play up now and then don't they?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

There was no malice in that pony, if there had been I doubt the kids Mum would have let him keep that pony all that time. The pony simply bucked a few times but when the kid was on the ground the pony just stood there, if the pony had been really evil, it would have stomped all over the kid as well.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Argent said:


> The video uploader did say these falls were over the course of a year or so - there are vids of Ed and Ross being fantastic, so I don't think the pony is that naughty ALL of the time. And all horses and ponies play up now and then don't they?


Umm... No  All ponies can have off days but i was never put on a pony that would have endangered me like that when i was that kids age. Yes, ponies are unpredictable and i had more than a few falls, but to have a pony bucking when asked to go forward is not normal behaviour.

IMO the pony has either a physical problem that needs checking, an ill fitting saddle that needs checking, or behavioural problems that need sorting. The person taking the video seemed to find it funny. I wonder if they would find it so hilarious if the poor child was seriously injured by the pony in one of its "naughty" moments...  Its a dangerous hobby as it is, but its a parents responsibility to try to keep their kids as safe as possible. I was often bought "problem" ponies that other people didnt want (cos we couldnt afford the good ones lol!!), so ones that were strong, young, needing schooling/training etc etc. But the one time i had one that was actually dangerous (used to bolt and buck) it was sold on very quickly with the new owners fully aware of the reason for selling it. I had a lot of quirky ponies, but never ones that evaded commands like this one. It is not a happy pony IMO.

Just my opinion, but i would never put a young kid on a pony like that. Would it be considered so funny if it was a 17 hand WB doing it?? I think not


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Valanita said:


> There was no malice in that pony, if there had been I doubt the kids Mum would have let him keep that pony all that time. The pony simply bucked a few times but when the kid was on the ground the pony just stood there, if the pony had been really evil, it would have stomped all over the kid as well.


No one is saying the pony is evil, that would be silly 

It _is_ too much for that child though, it knows it and its taking advantage and getting what it wants - the child on the floor. Either that or, like i said above, it is in some sort of pain, but if its been a year or whatever, you'd hope that would all have been checked.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont think the pony is in any sort of pain, if it was then it would not have "good days" because the pain would be constant if for example it was the saddle or his back.
Most of the time the child is laughing and when I was a child I found ponies like that enjoyable for some strange reason lol :lol:
The pony does need to definately be taught some manners, I would agree there!
I think children have no fear, I certainley didnt when I was that age, And the kid is a very very good rider to stay on through most of that! I think if it was a 17hh WB it would be a very different situation as I know I would rather be on a pony like that doing it than a 17hh WB, as I am sure you will agree lol :thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I wouldnt want to be on either doing that, a horse is dangerous regardless of its size!

I noticed the kid was laughing until it fell off, then it was crying....! Its always funny until you fall off.

Kids always love their ponies regardless of how naughty they are, thats why its parents who have to make the decision of what is and isnt suitable.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Melx said:


> I dont think the pony is in any sort of pain, if it was then it would not have "good days" because the pain would be constant if for example it was the saddle or his back.
> Most of the time the child is laughing and when I was a child I found ponies like that enjoyable for some strange reason lol :lol:
> The pony does need to definately be taught some manners, I would agree there!
> I think children have no fear, I certainley didnt when I was that age, And the kid is a very very good rider to stay on through most of that! I think if it was a 17hh WB it would be a very different situation as I know I would rather be on a pony like that doing it than a 17hh WB, as I am sure you will agree lol :thumbup:


Yes I do agree, far further to fall off a 17hh.
Can't say I noticed the lad crying in the video, he certainly couldn't have been too upset else he would never have got on that pony ever again. As his Mum said, he loved that pony & whatever it did he didn't seem to mind & I bet now several years later he is a better rider for having that pony too.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> I didnt find it funny, that pony could seriously injure that child. It needs taking in hand by a stronger, bigger rider and not allowed to get away with that behaviour.


How can a bigger rider get on a 11hh pony? :



Argent said:


> And all horses and ponies play up now and then don't they?


You should see my pony on a naughty day - reminds me of little edd!! 



Jess2308 said:


> Umm... No  All ponies can have off days but i was never put on a pony that would have endangered me like that when i was that kids age. Yes, ponies are unpredictable and i had more than a few falls, but to have a pony bucking when asked to go forward is not normal behaviour.
> 
> IMO the pony has either a physical problem that needs checking, an ill fitting saddle that needs checking, or behavioural problems that need sorting. The person taking the video seemed to find it funny. I wonder if they would find it so hilarious if the poor child was seriously injured by the pony in one of its "naughty" moments...  Its a dangerous hobby as it is, but its a parents responsibility to try to keep their kids as safe as possible. I was often bought "problem" ponies that other people didnt want (cos we couldnt afford the good ones lol!!), so ones that were strong, young, needing schooling/training etc etc. But the one time i had one that was actually dangerous (used to bolt and buck) it was sold on very quickly with the new owners fully aware of the reason for selling it. I had a lot of quirky ponies, but never ones that evaded commands like this one. It is not a happy pony IMO.
> 
> Just my opinion, but i would never put a young kid on a pony like that. Would it be considered so funny if it was a 17 hand WB doing it?? I think not


As a kid i was told just got on with it, i say that little ross is a very confident rider and he did well. Mother wasnt exactly putting him in danger... it does state below the video that the video was taken over the course of a year to show the trainer that he could be a little bugger... It also mentions that all its teeth, back, saddle checked etc.

Yes it is a dangerous hobby, i do strongly agree, but people like myself enjoy it and i get a buzz out of it when the naughtness kicks in. Dont see the mothers of rugby players worrying as there kid is in the middle of a scrum and get studded in the leg.

I say stops the kid from being a complete wimp all its life, kid up our yard that fall off simply because there pony has put there head down, then refuse to get back on. As a kid it was get back on and sort it out or ill sell it. (lovely mother!) :thumbup: I'm still in one piece and have alot of experience from these little ponies similar to ed 

im an extemely confident rider and in my spare time i take on ponys / horses who have behourial problems and sort them out and train them for the riders.

i agree that it wouldnt be funny if a 17hh WB was doing it but then being a stronger, more capable rider at an older age this would be somthing that you work on and sort out or dont buy it in the first place.

I love a challenge and have hit the deck plenttttttly of time, im sure it will not be the first nor the last time either. :thumbup:
:lol:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have been riding since I was three years old so im not a complete idiot when it comes to horses  I have trained SJ and Eventing ponies up to International level and have competed to a very high level. I have also had my fair share of falls and broken bones, but those were (except for one incident with a nappy pony) accidents and not the horse trying to get me on the ground. With my parents it was exactly the same, get back on or sell it. I got back on every single time, like the child in the video. Yet my one pony who we had briefly who was dangerous (very similar behaviour to the one in the vid, just add bolting into the mix) was sold despite me repeatedly trying to get it over the problems. I was not a strong enough rider. It was sold on to a stronger male rider who taught it some manners, and is now an international SJ pony regularly representing France.

If the behaviour was happening over a YEAR it would indicate that the owners were clearly unable to sort the pony out so, like the 17hand WB, perhaps they shouldnt have bought it....! The child is very small and has a very insecure seat, every time the pony bucks he seems to hit the deck. That is only teaching the pony that if it bucks it gets what it wants, hence this whole problem. If a small adult rider (have you really not seen adults riding ponies????) with a secure seat and more strength got on the pony it would sort it out im sure. The pony is not teaching this child anything, its certainly not improving his riding as, if this video is indeed taken over a year (im not convinced by that, the pony looks in winter coat for all of it from what i can remember (cant watch it at work)) then the child is just falling off every time the pony evades his leg or the whip. Ok, it may be teaching him to fall well, but at his age he needs to be learning to RIDE well and he is not doing that.

I stand by what I said, the parents should not have been putting the kid on the pony until its bucking/napping was sorted out by a competant rider. This video has been discussed on a couple of horse forums im a member of and im not the only experienced horse rider to think this, in fact, 99% of people agree


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> I have been riding since I was three years old so im not a complete idiot when it comes to horses  I have trained SJ and Eventing ponies up to International level and have competed to a very high level. I have also had my fair share of falls and broken bones, but those were (except for one incident with a nappy pony) accidents and not the horse trying to get me on the ground. With my parents it was exactly the same, get back on or sell it. I got back on every single time, like the child in the video. Yet my one pony who we had briefly who was dangerous (very similar behaviour to the one in the vid, just add bolting into the mix) was sold despite me repeatedly trying to get it over the problems. I was not a strong enough rider. It was sold on to a stronger male rider who taught it some manners, and is now an international SJ pony regularly representing France.
> 
> If the behaviour was happening over a YEAR it would indicate that the owners were clearly unable to sort the pony out so, like the 17hand WB, perhaps they shouldnt have bought it....! The child is very small and has a very insecure seat, every time the pony bucks he seems to hit the deck. That is only teaching the pony that if it bucks it gets what it wants, hence this whole problem. If a small adult rider (have you really not seen adults riding ponies????) with a secure seat and more strength got on the pony it would sort it out im sure. The pony is not teaching this child anything, its certainly not improving his riding as, if this video is indeed taken over a year (im not convinced by that, the pony looks in winter coat for all of it from what i can remember (cant watch it at work)) then the child is just falling off every time the pony evades his leg or the whip. Ok, it may be teaching him to fall well, but at his age he needs to be learning to RIDE well and he is not doing that.
> 
> I stand by what I said, the parents should not have been putting the kid on the pony until its bucking/napping was sorted out by a competant rider. This video has been discussed on a couple of horse forums im a member of and im not the only experienced horse rider to think this, in fact, 99% of people agree


Did you read all of what the kids parent had to say Jess ???

If you had you would have read how it was not an ill fitting saddle , sore back or anything like that .

The child loved riding the pony and I dissagree with you saying he did not learn anything.The pony is Naughty not evil or bad tempered.He did not run off with him nor did he trample on him,when he fell off the pony just stood there.Small ponies are like that sometimes and the boy was 6 years old and rides far better than some adults I have seen and as for 99% of experienced riders agreeing I doubt that 

Perfect ponies are hard to find and I agree that some can be little Beggers but the video was shots taken over a year (clipped for winter not in summer !! ) I am sure the parents would not have let the boy ride if they thought that he was at risk of being hurt , he has back protection on and a hat and is being ridden in an arena alongside another rider and there is someone on the ground watching.he is not falling of everytime the pony evades the whip he does a good job of riding through the bucks and napping and the bucks are hardly huge ones . Half the time the pony places him back in the saddle:lol: and honestly how secure a seat should a child of that age have especially on a very bouncy pony

Did you also watch the video of when the pony was being good ?

Yet my one pony who we had briefly who was dangerous (very similar behaviour to the one in the vid, just add bolting into the mix)
This pony is not dangerous just naughty some days and good on others typical hilds pony Also the child loved the pony and when he got too big for him he still wanted to ride him . also there are clips of him on a new pony galoping up a field and what a cracking wee rider he is .

They were also addressing the problems with training but I dont know how you think that a more experienced rider would have been able to sort them out :confused1:They would have had to be alot older to start with, have the experience and ability to do that and I doubt that the pony would have been able to carry a much older rider who would have had the experience.
But if that was possible and they did manage to sort the pony out with them riding it ,it would probably just do the same old thing with the lad on it as being an experiened rider yourself ,you will understand how horses and ponies at differently with different riders.

The pony is a wee monkey ,the child is having fun as he is smiling and getting on with it so whats the big deal :confused1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol!! I have seen this! My friend linked it to her FB page! Funny! 

I love little Ed, i do have a big soft spot for those cheeky ponies :thumbup: i remember when i started riding it was always the ponies that were the cheekiest :lol: the horses were calm and collected!!

There is nothing to be getting cross about, at the end of the day Ross was 6 (i think) so for his mum to allow him back on Ed and for him to get back on......well that speaks volumes!

If i did a video collective of my time on one cheeky pony it would look really bad, but in reality it was over a long period and it was funny! I wasn't so scared i wouldn't get on again and my dad knew it wasn't bad enough to not allow me back on!! Exactly the same as Ed and Ross :thumbup:

But 99.9% of the time he was AMAZING he taught me so so much about riding, posture, control on my behalf, caring for equines etc 

Maybe you were lucky Jess, or just never had the experience of a really cheeky pony! I loved him and always will. God rest his naughty soul!


----------

